# Bufallo Tera Station



## Bufalllllo (13. August 2009)

Ich habe eine Bufallo Tera Station und bekomme diese Fehlermeldung im Display.

Die Benutze ich für Aufnamhen der Kamera Daten übers netzwerk.

Die Aufnahme funktioniert aber weiterhin bzw. wenn ich mich an der Sation Einloge sehe ich keine Warnhinweiße.-

Raid Array1 E14 Can’t mount

Was kann das sein ?

Danke


----------

